# 25kg bags calci sand



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

hello was going to buy a pallet of calci sand and was just interested if anyone would be interested in buying 25 kg bags for £8 i am located in mansfield Notts


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

no thanks! :2wallbang:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thats a lot cheaper than 4kg for £12 however which i think is the usual price.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

has no one learnt why calci sand is a bad thing????!!!!!!!
(sorry dean, i'm not having a pop at you here!! )


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah calci sand is nasty stuff.... just use normal play sand, its better and a hell of alot cheaper!


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> yeah calci sand is nasty stuff.... just use normal play sand, its better and a hell of alot cheaper!


 
how comes calci sand id nasty but not play sand?
i use calci sand for my lizards cause i got told thats what they need?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

The problem with calci sand is that it clumps together when it is wet so it can lead to gut impaction.Normal playsand is much finer so it has less tendency to clump and if it does it is much easier for a lizard to pass it through their system.

Just put a teaspoon of calci sand in a glass of water and see what happens.It does not do as it is supposed to and dissolve to nothing.

Calci sand was once deemed safe to use on birds but did so much damage that they then started putting it out as a substrate for reptiles.Now we are finding it is not acceptable for them eitther so its only a matter of time before it is marketed elsewhere


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

right thanks for the info
i have found a great site that sells 15kg of coloured sand, for kids to play with £8.00 odd each, which is cheaper than the calci sand i buy
ive ordered 2 bags one of blue other of orange lol
will brighten up the vivs lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Just be careful with the coloured sand as in some cases i have heard that the colour has come of the sand and gone onto the lizards.I dont think it did any harm it just gave the beardies a new "morph":lol2: :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

just keep an eye on things if you use coloured sand - you may end up with blue and orange lizards! :-|

*edit* you beat me to it ryan!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

See i know what im talking about:lol2: 

Nice idea though Ian ive never had a blue and orange lizard before do you think it would sell for much mate :?:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i wonder what would happen if i put clyde on it.....










heeeheee.... we'd make a fortune!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey, i dont use calci sand either, truth is, ppl said it was bad, i read up on why and made my own choice.. but NEVER ctually tested the theory myself .
So when ppl say it i tend to lean towards "apparently its best not to..." or "ah, general opinion is.." etc

But yeh..if however YOU DO USE IT as a few here openly do, including the, in my opinion rather well respected Jerry cole [sp] bloke from bj herp then you may aswell get it cheap 

Anyway on anothe rnote..our local shit hole..i mean rep shop [jk...er..no not really] sells a lot of red calci sand... they also get a lot of 1-3 year old beardies bought in for er..rehoming [yet they resell them at £140] anyway, they are alwasy an odd orange colour...really vibrant all over the legs, belly, even head... and all i can put it down to [as it looks kinda pastey] is stains from the calci sand... NOW THAT IS REASON ENOUGH TO NOT USE IT IN MY OPINION.

I know u can get coloured sand that isnt calci...CAN U GET CALCI SAND THAST NOT COLOURED THOUGH? sorry caps, i was just wandering, doesnt make bugger all difference to me lol..


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

From my experience with the kids and coloured play sand the dye doesnt come off even when mixed with water.

Dean the white calci sand thats most common is the shops is the natural coloured sand with no dyes.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

I know u can get coloured sand that isnt calci...CAN U GET CALCI SAND THAST NOT COLOURED THOUGH? sorry caps, i was just wandering, doesnt make bugger all difference to me lol.

my calci sand is white
but then again play sand stains too lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh, well our sand doesnt get wet i guess so i didnt realise playsand stained.
The only calci sand i saw was red, and ive seen blue but used red and that stained all horrible, remember dripping a little bit of water from the beardies bowl when we first got it, i got some tissue [didnt have a scoop at the time] and picked it out so i had a pinch of wet sand in the tissue and it was all horrid, like the clour seperated from the grains.

Anyway, so u can get plain coloured, well thats a smart idea anyway.


----------

